# Richmond CASTAMUCK



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Almost drum time. Have a couple of reels I need to dial in.

Who's up for a castamuck?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in G.....

Don't look like I'm goin on vacation.......


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Hey im in because i need to learn how to cast, if yall want to deal with an noob like me.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

When and where??


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i dunno. lets pick a time and place and work it out. Ima throw it out there and say this weekend prolly aint gonna work


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

NTKG said:


> i dunno. lets pick a time and place and work it out. Ima throw it out there and say this weekend prolly aint gonna work


Provided it aint raining its ass off im game.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Weekend could be bad, BUT imagine how far out you could put a rig with a 60kt tailwind!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like too if nobody minds a stranger showing up..


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

fishnuttz said:


> I'd like too if nobody minds a stranger showing up..


You think i know any of these dudes?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

come on fishnuttz, the mo the better. I'm hoping to be in KH by Tuesday so Labor Day weekend is out for me unless KH get washed away. I'm good for 9/17 or 9/24 weekends.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> come on fishnuttz, the mo the better. I'm hoping to be in KH by Tuesday so Labor Day weekend is out for me unless KH get washed away. I'm good for 9/17 or 9/24 weekends.


9-24 is prob better for me, by then ill prob have my rod and reel purchased too.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds good.. I'm pretty open just say when.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> Sounds good.. I'm pretty open just say when.


bring that damn stump with ya....


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

If I'm off, I'm all in.
Should have a set of white brakes in the Saltist by then.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Provided the island is still there, I'll be in Avon Sept 17-24


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

By that stump do you mean my neighbor or the broke tica


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ill play why not


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

fishnuttz said:


> By that stump do you mean my neighbor or the broke tica


Hell, I thought he meant you only had one leg


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pick a date and time Neil. Me and Tennessee will be there.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> By that stump do you mean my neighbor or the broke tica


your neighbor.....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Absolutely. 
Dorey park will be out of the question this time of the year. Anyone know anyone at/near the airport? Can't do across the river, they've got that about closed off now. Although we could fire from Ancarrows towards Rocketts. Thinking hats on...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> bring that damn stump with ya....


Sorry a little sarcasim there . :redface: I will have too see what he's up to haven't seen much of him here lately.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya know, Mike, only thing im good for is sittin' around drinkin' beer an beatin' people up!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

stumpp said:


> Ya know, Mike, only thing im good for is sittin' around drinkin' beer an beatin' people up!!!!!!!!


lmao.......sorry i missed that but i heard all about it.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll make it if I can.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ya mind if a lil non-casting Pacific islander shows up.. name the place and time..and I'fn I ain't HO'in.. I'll be there..


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Actually 9-24 isnt working for me because im on call for work but the weekend before or after is great.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> ya mind if a lil non-casting Pacific islander shows up.. name the place and time..and I'fn I ain't HO'in.. I'll be there..


You will have to bring beer. Don't want any Eastern Va. peeps showing us all up. A few beers will even the playing field. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> You will have to bring beer. *Don't want any Eastern Va. peeps showing us all up*. A few beers will even the playing field. Ho Ho Ho


Guess that means I can't come...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Count me in. Just name the date, and I hope I'm not working.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Count me in to gotta get used to the nail for this fall


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

9/24.... id like to be fishing by then. Was thinking maybe an after work thing or this weekend. any interest?


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd be game this weekend just say where and when Neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

roger that. hope you've been well.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

O yea catching cobia and white marlin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

New Kent Newbie said:


> O yea catching cobia and white marlin


yeah so I've heard and seen photos of.... bastard


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Had a mini muck with the A/C pledges Tenn and Chung this evening over by the house. Good to get out there and actually throw a heaver again. Nice meeting you two


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

casting a muck in the morning in OBX myself......


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Good luck mike


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Well gentlemen im all ready to go. Went out and bought my first real heaver friday night. I think i did pretty good, ocean master 12' 6-12 OZ with a dawia saltist black/gold 30. Meeting up with slevinkelevra tomorow morning to see if i cant figure out how to sling this thing. When is the official castamuck coming up?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Hope you're not expecting much from me Sam! Hahaha!!!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Waiting on the word . Somebody say when..


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

slevinkelevra said:


> Hope you're not expecting much from me Sam! Hahaha!!!


You know more than i do and thats all that matters at this point haha. You guys forget, this is the first year ive gotten really into saltwater fishing. Everything i know ive pretty much learned from this site so thanks to everyone thats helped.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the company Sam. You kicked ass out there today.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

slevinkelevra said:


> Thanks for the company Sam. You kicked ass out there today.


Hey thank you for the tips. Maybe next time you wont birdsnest my reel so bad and put it back on my rod backwards hahaa just kidding bro, it was great meeting you. Looking forward to fishing and casting again.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

It was a rough day. At least I got you casting farther than the 30' you started out at! Hahaha!!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anybody have a good field around here to throw?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

In Hopewell, I would imagine somewhere around the high school there is someplace. A soccer field or football practice field


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i talked to someone who said they casted in the fields at the end of court st. i was looking at the soccer fields off atwater rd.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil could use some tips, Chris.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I throw at the high school some times but it's hard because people like to walk there . Also break offs get real close to te parking lot. The soccer field aren't quite big enough. I'm Scared of hitting the road.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

150yds is way plenty for throwing fishing tackle...FF rig with 8nbait...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

When and where??? I was just throwing sinkers...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Just name date time and place and im there.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

where did y'all throw the other day??


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Today? At a football field at an elementry school in our aera.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Sam and I were at Alberta Smith at the football field. They have practice on the weekends sometimes, so when they do I go to The new hogh school just down the road. They have 2 or 3 soccer fields that have plenty of room.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tomorrow?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

???


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

no one else interested?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

can't do it today. way too much to do with just getting back from vacation and getting kids ready for school tomorrow.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

NTKG said:


> no one else interested?


Would love to but have to work.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I went for about a hour today no measured casts because of people walking the field . So I went to Hopewell marina and cast over water. I can tell I'm rusty and Need practice . So I need to get back out..


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I got one cast this afternoon before the lawn mowers got in the way. OTG cast went 170 yrds ( just a 5 oz bank sinker ) I didn't have quite enough line on the abu only had about 5 wraps left on the spool . Oh well back home to respool and let the mowers do there job . I'll head back out in a few


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

fishnuttz said:


> Well I got one cast this afternoon before the lawn mowers got in the way. OTG cast went 170 yrds ( just a 5 oz bank sinker ) I didn't have quite enough line on the abu only had about 5 wraps left on the spool . Oh well back home to respool and let the mowers do there job . I'll head back out in a few


Nice! I managed only a 115yd with an 8oz but i have alot of learning to do.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

not bad at all. now tie on a ff rig and half a 12" rubberfish and give it a whirl.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> not bad at all. now tie on a ff rig and half a 12" rubberfish and give it a whirl.


Did that later today into the wind . All casts with a fishing setup ff with a 4" chunk all were between 85 - 95 yrds . Not my go to setup this was with my cts 525 combo My goto is a fusion mag. either a rocket or avet depending on mood  
What's your average with a fishing setup Mike?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

couple weeks ago i was throwing 130-140 steps with an Akois 757


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> couple weeks ago i was throwing 130-140 steps with an Akois 757


Sweet we need to get up and throw some time ..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

it was a good day. but, i was on good solid ground with a slight downward grade. these results will vary when on the sand, in the wash and a wind in your face as in real fishing conditions..

we will get together. my drum season will start in just a couple or 3 weeks. will be making some short runs to Avalon...


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully my drum season will start just a little sooner a little farther north..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

There was no time or place posted to know where to go


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> There was no time or place posted to know where to go


 I can't post a time or date for the field I throw . Too many things to get in the way . Walkers, grass cutters ,and school practice . I was ran off the field three times today by such but if anybody has some place we could actually plan I would be there.. D.J.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I am finally back in Va. and would still enjoy getting together with some of you guys to do this.
If a day get's chosen, post it up here so I can try to make it down.
TjB


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

with the way winds and surf are this weekend might be a good time to try, i still have one reel left to dial in


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the call Neil to let me know about this or are you scared. You should have invited Skunk(catfish)King he would have shown how it is done.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

I might be able to get a place in Montpelier VA with 100 yards of straight safe open area. Longer than that if you can retrieve over small berms. Sunday afternoons are the best time.
T


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neils phone must be blocked up with all those college girls calling him.


----------

